# Ultimate Protest Method.



## Mankini (Jun 26, 2016)

Who else is sick of all the bullshit here in the US? 3rd world poverty; crime on par with any of the top 10 most dangerous areas on the planet; hunger; people dying because they cant afford medical care; sociopathic attitudes on the part of politicians and in pop culture; militarism; killer cops; unjust judicial system; corrupt infrastructure; gated communities.....

The list goes on. 

I applied for asylum very recently in Ireland: no questions asked...I did it as an extreme protest and told the Irish immigration that. Regardless, they have to process you as they would any other asylum seeker. Just say the magic phrase: "I fear for my life". In light of Orlando, I dont think thats an unrealistic statement. 

And I recommend everyone do the same. Run, dont walk, to your nearest consulate and demand asylum. This may work better if you try it once actually in a foreign country.

Buddhist monks, amongst others, self-immolate. I believe my method is rather more productive.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 26, 2016)

hmm let us know how that pans out, i'm curious to know


----------



## Mankini (Jun 26, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> hmm let us know how that pans out, i'm curious to know



I backed out after 3 weeks. It was just a stunt to prove a point. Mainly my own outrage drove me to do it. Other than that, seriously if you practice the skills people talk about on here, you can live anywhere in the world. So if my example thrills any of you, for heavens sake do it somewhere decent like Argentina or Sweden...Not a pro-level country: for example, SE Asia, Canada, and certain others are nice. Others are not so forgiving climatically or sociologically.


----------



## warlo (Jun 27, 2016)

Just remember that while the reason for your asylum seeking is "still there" you cant go back to your home country. So if you fear general violence you wont be able to get back there ever again unless you quit your asylum (which will fuck you up if you need that ever again for real).

btw, Argentina is not a difficult country to move in as a foreigner. No need for asylum seeking, just learn some spanish and get used to their shitty bureaucrazy, soon enough you'll get your stay permit and later on you can even claim IDs and shit. I've met some US people who did that successfully


----------



## Brother X (Jun 27, 2016)

Hm, was curious how that was going to play out. Let us know if you apply to another country.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 27, 2016)

I would think the ultimate protest would be more like this \.


Like this guy in tienamen square or the IRA prison hunger strikers. It kinda detracts from the world ultimate like the Ultimate warrior was in the WWF. He was neither a warrior or the ultimate of warriors.


I like the idea and have considered renouncing citizenship but without other citizenship, one becomes a man without a country. A scary proposition, just ask anyone in a refugee camp.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 27, 2016)

Dude SERIOUSLY? Ultimate Warrior??!! I preferred Gold Dust. Or koko bware. LOL


----------

